# Oval or round busshings?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello forum.......I have not seen my car yet. I would like to buy a front bushing kit....how do I know if mine has round or oval bushings? The car is a 1968 GTO conv.

Thanks....


----------



## toms 65 (Mar 2, 2019)

I think it could have either one . Need to do a visual inspection of your lower control arms , uppers should be round.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

My 72 lowers were oval.


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

My '68 hard top has oval lower bushings


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oval bushings were used on the lower control arms from mid '66 on up. Early '66 and earlier cars have the round bushings in every hole.


----------

